# Lanco's Hash



## lanco (Feb 24, 2002)

1 medium onion diced
4 or 5 medium potatoes sliced , or use frozen hash browns
1 lb. smoked sausage sliced in 1/2 inch pieces
3 or 4 eggs


In a heavy frying pan, saute onions in cooking oil 
Add sausage pieces and  potatoes and fry until potatoes are brown
Scramble eggs over sausage and potatoes.
season with salt and pepper to taste


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

*Dang, I'm about 3 hours too late reading this!*

I was searching for a potato/sausage type dish for tonight.  It is printed and waiting for another day!  Thanks, this sounds really good.  Got any more????

This may be a good thing to fix for son's friends when they spend the night!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 6, 2004)

Kitchenelf,

Here is a frittata recipe that is similar and is so good.  The Bacon Pie is also a family favorite.

SC

*Easy Skillet Frittata*

 3 tablespoons oil	 
2 cups frozen shredded hash brown potatoes
¼ cup diced green bell pepper
6 eggs, beaten
10 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
½ cup cheese
2 tablespoons milk or water

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet.  Add potatoes and green pepper; cook 5 minutes or until potatoes are browned, stirring occasionally.  Mix eggs and milk in small bowl.  Pour egg mixture evenly over potatoes and green pepper; sprinkle with bacon.  Cover and reduce heat to low.  Cook 8-11 minutes or until eggs are set.  Sprinkle with cheese.  Cover and heat until cheese melts.  Cut into wedges and serve.


*Bacon Pie*

12 bacon slices, crisp cooked 
1 cup Swiss cheese
1/3 chopped onion
2 cups milk
1 cup biscuit mix
4 eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
1/3 teaspoon pepper

Spray or grease a 10-inch glass pie pan.  In the bottom of pan layer crumbled bacon, cheese, and onion.  Combine other ingredients and pour into pan.  Bake at 400º for 35-40 minutes.  Check center for doneness with toothpick.  If using a 9-inch pie pan, reduce milk to 1 ½ cups, biscuit mix to ¾ cup, and eggs to three.  Note:  Extend baking time 10-15 minutes, if pie has been refrigerated


----------

